# The Tale of Arwen and Aravir?



## HLGStrider (Dec 28, 2003)

Ok, we all know I think "weird" sometimes, so forgive this thread. . .

I was thinking about how the heirs of Isildur were raised in Rivendell, and while I know Arwen probably spent a lot of time in Lothlorien, she must've spent sometime in Rivendell. . .therefore, it is logical to assume she knew some of Aragorn's ancestors.

I got this weird idea that, she being she (beautiful, elven princess, etc) would have been very attractive to all these heirs floating around, and I started to wonder. . .was Aragorn the first one who had tried to gain her favor?

When Aragorn was making eyes at Arwen in Lothlorien, did she think, "Gosh, he flirts exactly the way his great-grandfather Argonui used to." (yes, I actually looked up the name. . .I don't have them memorized.) Or did Aragorn one day discover love letters that his great-great-great-great-grandfather, Arahad II, wrote to the beautiful Elfess (Elfess?. . .). 

That is very weird, don't you think?

blah. . .


----------



## grendel (Dec 28, 2003)

Weird, as in "where on earth did THAT come from?"... yes.

But a reasonable question nonetheless. Arwen has been around for "many lives of Men," as the Elves like to say. I suspect she caught the eye of more than a couple of Aragorn's kin....


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 29, 2003)

I imagine it was something Aragorn tried not to think about. . .


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 20, 2004)

All the descendants after Arahael were fostered in Rivendell. Arwen was in Lothlórien for quite a while, but she still would have known some of the Lords of the Dúnedain. 

But I doubt whether any Dúnedain lord fell in love with Arwen or if he did then he soon got over it; hence Aragorn. (Eventually.) Aragorn was said to be a lot like Isildur's eldest son Elendur but he was before Arwen's time.


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Jan 21, 2004)

Inderjit S said:


> Aragorn was said to be a lot like Isildur's eldest son Elendur but he was before Arwen's time.



That's probably a good thing. If she had been around in Elendur's day she would have ended up marrying him. And then where would the line of kings be?

Well, if Arwen had fallen for an earlier heir of Isildur what would have happened? Would Aragorn have been born? How different would he be in that case?


----------



## jimmyboy (Jan 31, 2004)

I do not believe Arwen would have married any other man besides Aragorn, unless of course that man could have done what he did. Elrond would not allow her to be given to any man but he who was king of the reunited kingdoms of Gondor and Arnor. Had Aragorn not succeeded as he did, I do not believe even he would have had Arwen as his wife.

Yet back to the original question...
No doubt his ancestors had noticed her, yet I'm guessing they went "Woah...now there's a hot babe!", picked their jaw back up, stuck their eyes back in their sockets, and moved on. They prolly didn't seriously consider trying to conquer the daughter of Elrond. Aragorn, on the other hand, was the kind who never let obstacles (no matter the odds) get in his way. He'd win, or die trying. 

He's my hero.


----------



## Manwe (Jan 31, 2004)

But who would want an elven princess if she had such an uncool father like Elrond...Me!!


----------



## Éomond (Feb 1, 2004)

What's also "interesting" to think about, if you look at the family trees in the Silmarillion, you'll find that Arwen and Aragorn are very, very, very-long-lost-type-thing-cousins! Yes! That's right! Aragorn's ancestor is Elros, Arwen's Uncle. 
Kinda strange to think about eh?


----------

